# Boat on Sabine Get the Net,anyone know this person?



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

Or Get tha Net , my parents think it's a charter boat/guide. Apparently this guy thinks it's ok to drift into a anchored boat and damage their engine cowling only to say their is no damage and take off. If anyone has any contact info it'll be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

Get the Net charters, grey fiberglass boat


----------



## FINNFOWLER (Sep 2, 2004)

I have seen that boat....It seems I have seen it around the Port Neches area before. Launching at Port Neches Park ramp. Not much help I know, but I am pretty sure I have seen him there. I will keep an eye out for him.


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

Thanks Fin, my parents are elderly and didn't see damage until boat was on the trailer. I'm looking forward to chatting with this guy my dad said we see him on the water all the time .


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

Neither one of you noticed the boats were about to collide?


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

I was at home taking a nap,the guide pulled up to my boat ( power pole down fishing ) asked how they were doing and managed to run into cowling . He told my parents no damage and took off


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

Not too cool, I really feel about ready to drive over to Sabine tomorrow. Anyone should know better a guide definitely knows better. This is on a otherwise spotless 2011 Suzuki


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

Ouch get a rope...that isn't gonna buff out...uncalled for.

sent from my taxpayer-funded sail phone and yes the government is tapped into my talk


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

Sounds like they got seriously potlicked.


----------



## magmax (Oct 31, 2011)

*Help*

I'm from port neches and I paint cars for a living if they contact me I will fix the cowling for them free of charge just because


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

I'm sorry this happened. I live a couple of blocks from PN ramp and will swing through there a few times in the next few days.



magmax said:


> I'm from port neches and I paint cars for a living if they contact me I will fix the cowling for them free of charge just because


Green to you buddy. Very nice gesture.


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

magmax said:


> I'm from port neches and I paint cars for a living if they contact me I will fix the cowling for them free of charge just because


Thank you for offer but ill have to buy Suzuki paint to match and I'm going to do my best to make sure it comes out of this guides pocket. No reason to get that close to another boat on be water. Hopefully he's an ok guy and just didnt see the damage guess ill find out soon as I track him down.


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

JFolm said:


> I'm sorry this happened. I live a couple of blocks from PN ramp and will swing through there a few times in the next few days.
> 
> Green to you buddy. Very nice gesture.


Thanks man I'm seeing red right now I keep my boat in great shape and this will bother me until its fixed.


----------



## magmax (Oct 31, 2011)

Worst comes to worst we mix our own paint and can match anything I check site few times a day so the offer is always good good luck and god bless!


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

magmax said:


> Worst comes to worst we mix our own paint and can match anything I check site few times a day so the offer is always good good luck and god bless!


Thanks again!! If I can't track guy down I may give you a shout I was wanting skeg touched up anyway after the fall. I'd pay you of course but I still appreciate the offer.


----------



## colbyntx (Jul 18, 2013)

magmax said:


> I'm from port neches and I paint cars for a living if they contact me I will fix the cowling for them free of charge just because


Very nice gesture! Green for you! I hope he finds the boat and makes them pay you.


----------



## Splash (Oct 22, 2004)

I hope it all works out with a good outcome. Hope the guide pays for the damage. Sorry that happened to your mom and dad...I am sure they feel awful about the incident.


----------



## ShadyCajin (Oct 18, 2011)

Try calling Daley's Tackle he knows almost every guide out there and most of them buy from him !!!!!! Good luck

Daley's Tackle ----Address: 6701 Jade Ave, Port Arthur, TX 77640
Phone409) 736-3999
Hours:Saturday hours 9:00 amâ€“7:00 pm


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

ShadyCajin said:


> Try calling Daley's Tackle he knows almost every guide out there and most of them buy from him !!!!!! Good luck
> 
> Daley's Tackle ----Address: 6701 Jade Ave, Port Arthur, TX 77640
> Phone409) 736-3999
> Hours:Saturday hours 9:00 amâ€"7:00 pm


Another great idea, thanks


----------



## I Fall In (Sep 18, 2011)

Kenner21 said:


> Or Get tha Net , my parents think it's a charter boat/guide. Apparently this guy thinks it's ok to drift into a anchored boat and damage their engine cowling only to say their is no damage and take off. If anyone has any contact info it'll be greatly appreciated.


PM Sent


----------



## Sabinesalt (Feb 27, 2013)

Found him of Facebook!!!! Get him!!


----------



## stir krazy (Jun 14, 2010)

Green to mag max I'm sure he could match it


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Sounds like he better rename his boat "Get The Rope"...

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## colbyntx (Jul 18, 2013)

Sabinesalt said:


> Found him of Facebook!!!! Get him!!


 Dude, You really need to charge your iPad!!!!!!!


----------



## Sabinesalt (Feb 27, 2013)

It died as soon as I posted it!!!! Haha


----------



## stir krazy (Jun 14, 2010)

Good catch he could get bombed now if he doesn't make it right keep us informed please


----------



## keithlake (Dec 8, 2009)

Check out www.thedrakeplantation.com


----------



## colbyntx (Jul 18, 2013)

keithlake said:


> Check out www.thedrakeplantation.com


Some of your neighbors Andy! lol


----------



## dukhunter (Aug 30, 2007)

Pm sent


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

Looked like a Haynie maybe?? With a Honda


----------



## willeye (Mar 2, 2007)




----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

I don't think it's get Da net my parents were pretty specific that it was get THE net but I appreciate all the effort


----------



## keithlake (Dec 8, 2009)

Brian Fischer Used to run a 24ft. White with black trim Nautic Star. Not sure if he still does or not


----------



## Wompam (Mar 6, 2012)

*Get the net charters*

Theres 1 in Galveston Billy Howell


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

keithlake said:


> Brian Fischer Used to run a 24ft. White with black trim Nautic Star. Not sure if he still does or not


Yes definitely not him , grey boat with what looks like a Honda on the back


----------



## sjlara (May 13, 2007)

Sabinesalt said:


> Found him of Facebook!!!! Get him!!


Can't hide from Facebook ðŸ˜±

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. >*\\\\\><(


----------



## claudejrc (Oct 10, 2009)

magmax said:


> I'm from port neches and I paint cars for a living if they contact me I will fix the cowling for them free of charge just because


Where's the "Like this post" button? Rep given.


----------



## whalerguy28 (Jun 3, 2009)

Brian Fischer with Get DA Net drives a black and white Nautic Star, and has a Yamaha motor, definitely not him. As a matter of fact I know him personally, and would bet my paycheck he would not do that type of thing anyways. Sorry it happened to you buddy, fishermen nowadays are starting to become too much to take and it makes me sick!!!


----------



## cpthook (Jan 16, 2008)

*getdarope*



Smackdaddy53 said:


> Sounds like he better rename his boat "Get The Rope"...
> 
> http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


lolexactly what I was thinking, this is pretty close to Vidor after all.


----------



## cpthook (Jan 16, 2008)

*x2*

Sorry it happened to you buddy, fishermen nowadays are starting to become too much to take and it makes me sick!!![/QUOTE]

x2, way out of control all over the water. I call then "go shallower and faster johnny come lately"


----------



## quackills05 (Apr 29, 2011)

Yeah Brian doesn't run a gray boat. I hunt with Brian all the time and highly doubt he would be capable of something like that


----------



## salty_caveman (Dec 5, 2012)

Sabine lake has gotten bad with pot lickers , I was fishing a mouth of a bayou the other day and a boat came hauling butt in and through the trolling motor down and got about 20 yards from me, so I started casting at their boat so they got the hint and left, it's getting ridiculous


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

salty_caveman said:


> Sabine lake has gotten bad with pot lickers , I was fishing a mouth of a bayou the other day and a boat came hauling butt in and through the trolling motor down and got about 20 yards from me, so I started casting at their boat so they got the hint and left, it's getting ridiculous


Southern syndrome is spreading north...

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## sjlara (May 13, 2007)

If the guide is looking at this post do the right thing and fix his boat. If that was your mom dad you Would want the other person to do the right thing


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. >*\\\\\><(


----------



## sjlara (May 13, 2007)

If you don't do the right thang u are a sorry. M F and hope that don't happen to you bro fix the other guys boat 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. >*\\\\\><(


----------



## keithlake (Dec 8, 2009)

Exactly what he/she should do.


----------



## sjlara (May 13, 2007)

Kenner21 said:


> Or Get tha Net , my parents think it's a charter boat/guide. Apparently this guy thinks it's ok to drift into a anchored boat and damage their engine cowling only to say their is no damage and take off. If anyone has any contact info it'll be greatly appreciated.


Sorry for the last two post but that posses me off and he need to find and contact you bro good luck

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. >*\\\\\><(


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

I want too thank everyone for all the Pm s and replies. Hopefully the guy steps up and takes care of this. My parents made the mistake of not being 100 percent sure there was no damage but I can't imagine how someone even hits a boat sitting there fishing. I'd also guess his boat has some black paint on it. As soon I get on my lap top I'm going to post a blurry pic the boat being loaded onto the trailer.


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

Not sure it does much good.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

Kenner21 said:


> Not sure it does much good.


why was this pic taken? cause they knew by then there was some damage to your boat? if so, they should have pulled in to the ramp and talked to the guy


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

iridered2003 said:


> why was this pic taken? cause they knew by then there was some damage to your boat? if so, they should have pulled in to the ramp and talked to the guy


In case there was damage they couldnt see


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

Kenner21 said:


> In case there was damage they couldnt see


so, then call the guy and talk to him. this is worst then a lil fender bender in the local home depot parking lot,lmfao. things are gonna happen on the water just like the streets, no matter what. maybe the guy didn't see any damange to your boat?


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

iridered2003 said:


> so, then call the guy and talk to him. this is worst then a lil fender bender in the local home depot parking lot,lmfao. things are gonna happen on the water just like the streets, no matter what. maybe the guy didn't see any damange to your boat?


Driving in a parking lot and driving a boat on the water is two very different things. Pulling up too a non moving boat and hitting it is stupid plain and simple. If you'd read what has been posted you'd know the guy didnt think there was any damage or at least said he didnt see any. Regardless he did something stupid, caused damage and I need to get in touch with him so he can fix it.

And since you seem to miss the obvious If i had the guys phone number I wouldn't have posted in the first place.


----------



## Jaysand247 (Aug 19, 2012)

What a shame . I would not have been as kind to him as your parents for pulling up and hitting my boat. I can hear just fine at 30 yards and he would have heard no just as easy .. I hate pot lickers .. Ill keep a eye out for him I fish a couple days a week .. Ill get his tx numbers if I see him..


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

Kenner21 said:


> Driving in a parking lot and driving a boat on the water is two very different things. Pulling up too a non moving boat and hitting it is stupid plain and simple. If you'd read what has been posted you'd know the guy didnt think there was any damage or at least said he didnt see any. Regardless he did something stupid, caused damage and I need to get in touch with him so he can fix it.
> 
> And since you seem to miss the obvious If i had the guys phone number I wouldn't have posted in the first place.


 its really not that big of a deal. someone has offered to fix it for FREE. what the guy did WAS NOT COLL, i understand that. chit happens, no matter where your at:cheers:


----------



## txflatsguy (Jan 14, 2006)

iridered2003 said:


> so, then call the guy and talk to him. this is worst then a lil fender bender in the local home depot parking lot,lmfao. things are gonna happen on the water just like the streets, no matter what. maybe the guy didn't see any damange to your boat?


Wow know when not to stick your nose in things.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

txflatsguy said:


> Wow know when not to stick your nose in things.


naw:an6:


----------



## Pasadena1944 (Mar 20, 2010)

Kenner21 said:


> Driving in a parking lot and driving a boat on the water is two very different things. Pulling up too a non moving boat and hitting it is stupid plain and simple. If you'd read what has been posted you'd know the guy didnt think there was any damage or at least said he didnt see any. Regardless he did something stupid, *caused damage and I need to get in touch with him so he can fix it.*
> 
> And since you seem to miss the obvious If i had the guys phone number I wouldn't have posted in the first place.


How are you going to prove that he did it? All he has to say was that there was no damage when he left so you must have backed in to something yourself....NOW PROVE OTHERWISE.... You're going to have BAD Blood Pressure problems if you don't learn how to let things go.... Now take the guy up on fixing it and take him fishing for helping you....


----------



## jampen (Oct 12, 2012)

I agree...

Get it fixed, or live with it and move on. I'm sure your parents feel bad/responsible for the situation.

**** happens, it sux...just another scar with a story to tell


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

jampen said:


> I agree...
> 
> Get it fixed, or live with it and move on. I'm sure your parents feel bad/responsible for the situation.
> 
> **** happens, it sux...just another scar with a story to tell


 I am going to have it fixed if it's out of my pocket so be it but in the mean time I'd like to find the responsible party. And no it's not just a scar with a story. The damage is going to cause a corrosion issue so not fixing it isn't an option. Why would my parents feel bad? A guide ran his boat into the boat while it was stationary, not much they cold have done. If I ran into another boat I'd want the opportunity to make it right, wouldnt you? Hopefully I'll be able to locate the person and give him that opportunity.


----------



## jampen (Oct 12, 2012)

Not saying your parents "are" responsible for the damage. I know if I was involved in an accident involving another persons boat that I was operating, regardless of blame, I would feel bad, and at some level, partially responsible for getting it fixed or making it right.

Looking at the picture the damages seems to be cosmetic not structural. Your looking at a couple hundred dollars max. Fix it and move on. If you ever see the guy, give him the bill.


----------



## RexP (May 29, 2013)

Pretty obvious that the perp. is not on 2cool or is laying low.
Brian is getting lots of free advetisement.


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

RexP said:


> Pretty obvious that the perp. is not on 2cool or is laying low.
> Brian is getting lots of free advetisement.


I want to stress again boat was not " Get Da Net " charters different boat and different name.

Hoping since the site gets more traffic on the weekdays someone will know the guy but if not we are on the lake quite a bit and will surely "run into" him again , hopefully before he runs into us.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Kenner21 said:


> I want to stress again boat was not " Get Da Net " charters different boat and different name.
> 
> Hoping since the site gets more traffic on the weekdays someone will know the guy but if not we are on the lake quite a bit and will surely "run into" him again , hopefully before he runs into us.


Haha, the lynch mob probably just cut the poor guide loose. You gotta watch what you post on here...

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

Kenner21 said:


> I am going to have it fixed if it's out of my pocket so be it but in the mean time I'd like to find the responsible party. And no it's not just a scar with a story. The damage is going to cause a corrosion issue so not fixing it isn't an option. Why would my parents feel bad? A guide ran his boat into the boat while it was stationary, not much they cold have done. If I ran into another boat I'd want the opportunity to make it right, wouldnt you? Hopefully I'll be able to locate the person and give him that opportunity.


That sucks and I have never seen that boat before on Sabine but the good thing is that if is on the cowling then you should not have to worry about corrosion.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

There is definitely some community fishing out there at times. Last Fall I netted two redfish at the same time from two different fishermen in two different boats. It really wasn't that bad a deal. Everyone knew what they were doing & everyone in every boat limited out with no collisions, cursing, yelling, or attitude. Although I initially found the school of reds, I just chalked it up to being out on a Sunday. There were two more boats trolling in as I was trolling away. As long as the guy on the trolling motor pays attention there isn't any reason several boats cannot successfully work a group of fish.


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

whistlingdixie said:


> That sucks and I have never seen that boat before on Sabine but the good thing is that if is on the cowling then you should not have to worry about corrosion.


It's lower than the cowling, right above the flush port. I was assuming cowling but apparently he hit the motor close to or slightly under the water line which is why my folks didn't see it.


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

Kenner21 said:


> It's lower than the cowling, right above the flush port. I was assuming cowling but apparently he hit the motor close to or slightly under the water line which is why my folks didn't see it.


It is still should be ok from corrosion. I hope you guys are able to get it fixed. I hate to here about something like this. good luck.

BTW did they catch anything?


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

whistlingdixie said:


> It is still should be ok from corrosion. I hope you guys are able to get it fixed. I hate to here about something like this. good luck.
> 
> BTW did they catch anything?


 Had a slow day ,just a couple of trout but its been slow. Ready for a cool front to get the flat fish moving.


----------



## Saltwater Boy(1) (Jan 11, 2013)

Pretty sure get da net adventures is out in winnie. Same people that have pure cajun huh?



Smackdaddy53 said:


> Haha, the lynch mob probably just cut the poor guide loose. You gotta watch what you post on here...
> 
> http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


I made this mistake lol

They didn't seem like the Dbag type.


----------



## LazyL (May 15, 2013)

Sorry to hear about what happened bro. Sucks that somebody would just float up like that and actually hit the boat.. I would have been ****** and probably boarded his rig after some chit like that lol. Hope it all works out for you bro.


----------



## Baffin Bay (Jul 26, 2011)

Somebody mentioned that he is probably a good guy,,,,,,,comeon he fishes close enough to run into somebody else's boat in not a good person or fishing guide.


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

Yeah I'm not sure what he was thinking. He was trying to yell something to my dad (who cant hear all that great) and by the time everyone else noticed him he was really close. Instead of just pushing off or drifting off he tried he gave it some gas and hit our outboard with the back corner of his boat. My parents and sister were still looking for damage when he headed for the boat ramp. 

Boat is gray powered by a 150 Honda and dark blue or black Centric style seating. The name of the boat was on the stern not on the side.


----------



## Sarge Customs (Oct 6, 2005)

whalerguy28 said:


> Brian Fischer with Get DA Net drives a black and white Nautic Star, and has a Yamaha motor, definitely not him. As a matter of fact I know him personally, and would bet my paycheck he would not do that type of thing anyways. Sorry it happened to you buddy, fishermen nowadays are starting to become too much to take and it makes me sick!!!


This gentlemen is right definitely not Brian


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

Sarge Customs said:


> This gentlemen is right definitely not Brian


 Yes unfortunate that the boat names are similar but I have mentioned that was not the boat/guide service many times. Hoping everyone sees that do not want to cause any grief to anyone. Boats going down to paint shop tomorrow. I'll pay to have it fixed and keep receipt on me. Next time I see the guy I'll go over and have a chat with him.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Kenner21 said:


> Thanks Fin, my parents are elderly and didn't see damage until boat was on the trailer. I'm looking forward to chatting with this guy *my dad said we see him on the water all the time* .


so can you just go fishing with your dad and see him again on the water if your dad sees him all the time?


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

InfamousJ said:


> so can you just go fishing with your dad and see him again on the water if your dad sees him all the time?


 Yes I keep boat over there all Fall and we've seen the boat before, my parents fish at least 3 times a week and I'll be over there as often as possible. If for some reason I'm not there my dad will talk to the guy. If he won't take responbility theres not much we can do. We will give the chance to do the right thing. I don't think it's going to cost much to have it fixed the bigger issue to me is running into a parked boat thats fishing.


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

Closure - The person involved happened to see this thread and contacted me with an offer to make full restitution for the repair. I think that says a lot about his character and it's greatly appreciated. Mistakes happen it's nice when people step up the take responsibility. I'm sure he would have done so sooner if the damage had been more apparent at time.


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

The internet is a powerful tool ask IJ....good news

sent from my taxpayer-funded sail phone and yes the government is tapped into my talk


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Good job on him.


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

Cool!


----------



## One On (Dec 10, 2012)

*Get The Net*

I am the person who did the damage to the boat in question! It was an unavoidable accident, my mistake. As soon as I knew, I contacted the other party and admitted the mistake and agreed to make total restitution. To be totally fair, Kenner 21 needs to post the private message I sent him as soon as I was made aware there was a problem. I take great pride in always doing " what is right ".


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

one on said:


> i am the person who did the damage to the boat in question! It was an unavoidable accident, my mistake. As soon as i knew, i contacted the other party and admitted the mistake and agreed to make total restitution. To be totally fair, kenner 21 needs to post the private message i sent him as soon as i was made aware there was a problem. I take great pride in always doing " what is right ".


Good deal.....always man up and do what's right.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Glad things worked out. Good for you both.


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

Kudos to you One On !!


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

shaggydog said:


> Glad things worked out. Good for you both.


x2!


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

I am the person who bumped into the boat in front of the LA ramp on Sun. I was waiting on my partner to back my trailer in and it was an unfortunate accident. I looked at the boat and didn't see any damage. The girl fishing in the front of the boat came to the stern and also reported no damage. I apologized and eased off to load my boat.

At no time did I intentionally mislead anyone! I am an honest responsible boat operator with over sixty years of experience. If I did the damage shown in the photo, I will gladly make restitution.

I live in north central LA and fish Sabine as often as I can. I keep a camper at Humphery's state park and have no reason to hide.

Get an estimate of the repair and let me know. Name number

It's just a coincidence that I even saw your report as I rarely ever look at this forum!


That's pm he asked that I post I won't post someone else's PM unless asked and of course I removed your name and number


----------



## slabnabbin (May 25, 2010)

That's how it's done right there!


----------



## ccbluewater (May 21, 2004)

Good deal!


----------



## CKALLTHEWAY (Sep 8, 2012)

awesome !!! Glad it all turned out good there are still good folks in this old world


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Now that's 2Cool !!!

Alright...you boys put down the tar, feathers, and pitch forks ! :biggrin:


----------



## Jaysand247 (Aug 19, 2012)

:cheers:


----------



## ShadyCajin (Oct 18, 2011)

Good guys always win !!!!! Glad it worked out .....


----------



## mtaswt (Aug 10, 2007)

It's good to know that there are still good people out there in this world....Good on ya for owning up to it and making it right! May the fishing gods reward you for your honesty!


----------



## I Fall In (Sep 18, 2011)

Bocephus said:


> Now that's 2Cool !!!
> 
> Alright...you boys put down the tar, feathers, and pitch forks ! :biggrin:


AWWW MAN we never get to have fun anymore. :doowapsta

Glad this worked out the right way.


----------



## Gluconda (Aug 25, 2005)

Now if we can find the Dbags that harrassed the elderly couple on Trinity Bay a couple months back, then it will be perfect!

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=435178


----------



## baytownboy (Jul 24, 2009)

Gluconda said:


> Now if we can find the Dbags that harrassed the elderly couple on Trinity Bay a couple months back, then it will be perfect!
> 
> http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=435178


You will probably know what the final outcome on that deal.
It sure became hush hush in a hurry. MONEY TALKS I GUESS LIKE THEY ALWAYS SAY. 
*It just went away.*


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

mtaswt said:


> May the fishing gods reward you for your honesty!


Yeah...they can strike the potlicker from his soul to keep him off the top of other fishermen. angelsm


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Yeah...they can strike the potlicker from his soul to keep him off the top of other fishermen. angelsm


Don't think he was pot licking they were close to the causeway bridge just burning some left over shrimp since the jetties were slow. No secrets there,not many fish either.


----------



## labdaddy (Dec 20, 2006)

magmax said:


> I'm from port neches and I paint cars for a living if they contact me I will fix the cowling for them free of charge just because


Don't know Magmax but sounds like an awesome guy!! Don't see offers like this every day.


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

Hope everything works out ok. Accidents happen.


----------

